# the marketing of so-called HD antennas ?



## linuxworks (Dec 27, 2006)

quick question: is there ANYTHING to the marketing of 'HD' rooftop antennas, as compared to regular old analog tv antennas?

a friend of mine just upgraded his rooftop antenna and swears his new expensive HD antenna is the bees knees.

I'm thinking he had a bad antenna before (or cable or connections) and all he needed was to either fix or replace it but not necessarily go for an 'HD' labelled one.

this strongly reminds me of the old days when b/w was being replaced by this new thing called 'color tv'. and yes, I remember seeing antennas specially labelled as 'for color tv'. I think there was even cable (twinlead) that was 'color certified' or 'color quality'.

my view: snake oil! UHF is UHF. VHF is VHF. as long as the polarization is the same (if the transmitter uses vertical, you should use vertical polarization for receiving, etc) you are good to go.


so I'm pretty sure this is pure BS but I wanted to ask if anyone could think of ANY reason why an HD antenna is at all different from a regular old 20+ yr old yagi rooftop antenna?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nothing more than marketing hype - many previous posts on this topic.

_Seek & Ye Shall Find..._


----------

